# 2nd round of IUI for me...



## xxX DonnaB Xxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Have just joined and have enjoyed reading everyone's post. Atleast i'm not alone in this long process!

My husband and i have been ttc for two years now. We recently moved to Cyprus a week after being told we needed medical help to concieve. We decided to go private as we were unsure of the process over here in the hopsitals. Luckily my DH parents were are paying so we got started straight away.

My first round failed last month, everything went to plan (needles, follicles etc) however at the end of 2WW got a BFN. On to our 2nd try, Day two of cycle so far and just on Clomid & Poridan, due first needle this Saturday. Really hope we have more luck this time round. Have been advised the stats are 35% for us. I am 21 and my husband is 29, he has a 6 year old child from a previous relationship although the reason for us have to have IUI is down to his sperm morphology. 

Would love to hear if anyone has any advise to offer me to ensure i give this 2nd round of treatment every fighting chance? 


Thanks

Donna

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Donna & welcome 

There is a lovely group of girls on the IUI TTC thread who are various stages of their tx and can offer advice, support and giggles too!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210639.0

I'm due my first IUI in November so can't offer any specific advice re; the tx but there are certainly things you can do to give your follies and body the best chance of success. (I presume your DH is not smoking, drinking alcohol or tea / coffee, and taking a multi-vitamin plus extra zinc?)

Below is what I've done / am doing / will do - but everyone is different  I went to the library and took out books by Zita West and Toni Weschler, both of which have good ideas for TTC including male health. I'm vegetarian so felt I needed to be extra considerate when it came to nutrition.

Best thing is to do some reading and research and then go with what feels right for you. If you have access to a nutritionist or any other sort of advice from your clinic, then even better!

> acupuncture can improve blood flow (eg, to give you a lush lining, or for your DH would def help his swimmers), help you relax, and general energy balance

> supplements - a conception or pregnancy multi-vitamin, L-arginine, Co-enzyme Q10, Selenium, Vitamin B6, Folic Acid. Don't go for a mainstream multi-vitamin because they often contain Vitamin A from animal sources which you want to avoid when you're TTC.

> nutrition - http://waywardstork.blogspot.com/2008/10/fertility-foods.html
- protein in particular can help produce good eggs

> positive mental attitude  but this can be the hardest thing to achieve!

> other ideas... pumpkin/sunflower seeds for healthy Omega 3 and 6, Brazil nuts for Selenium (around 2/day), pineapple juice (not from concentrate) or fresh pineapple (especially the core) from the day of IUI and the following 3-4 days for Bromelain.

Good luck! Hope to chat with you on the other thread 

/links


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Donna 

So sorry your first IUI didn't work 

Come and join us on the IUI girls TTC thread if you want, there are lots of us on there at all different stages of treatment and we will try support you as much as we can  Just dive in and get to know us all!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210639.0

Good luck for your second go, hope it works for you   

  

She  xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL SheM we posted 30 secs apart!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Great minds...............!!


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

Will defo join the thread - need to chat - feeling really crap today

xx


----------

